# (2) 11' ugly stik surf rods (2) Daiwa 3500b Baitrunners w/ 50lb power pro



## dson05 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have them posted on craigs as well w/ images. http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/spo/4842050732.html


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Please go back and read the rules. Most likely you have not so in a while....

To Sellers
1. Please post a clear description of the item and the price you are selling it for. 
2. Only post one item per thread. Otherwise everything gets confused no one knows what's been sold and what is still available.
3. This board is for personal items only. Commercial sales are not allowed here.
4. No bumps. If people aren't interested, they aren't interested. The only way you can bump is to significantly lower your price.
5. If your item has not sold after 30 days, you are allowed to start a new thread.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Dson05, please see rules 1 and 2 that Mike pasted above.

Thanks,
BHT


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

Texted you.


----------

